# I own two ACcases and both have split



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I own two ACcases and both have split along the edge .I loved this case but will not but another as I dont take my kindle in and out and have no idea why this would happen.Anyone else have this happen? Now on to search for a new case


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just checked because I couldn't remember; my case for my Voyage is a Poetic, which I've had good luck with.  (I have a Poetic for my Fire.) My case for my PW is a Fintie.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had to check what I had on my Voyage and mine split on the edge. The open one, flap part. I can see the magnets there at the edge. But mine is the fintie map case. Might have to try to get some glue in there. I do take mine out all the time, but its the part where you grab often to open the flap. It was probably not glued well to begin with. It was the only case though where I can get the Voyage out easy as the frame doesn't go all around to pop it out. It was important to me as I enjoy reading without a cover during the day. But I need it at night.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Both mine have split on the Shell its edge. I will check out the Poetic


----------

